# Cleaning the DMD Chip??



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a Acer X1261P and the DMD chip that I think is a bit dusty and dirty.. I looked in when I turned it off and noticed the DMD Chip needs a cleaning..

Now I have experience in taking things apart (Electronics too) and was just wondering what I would clean the DMD Chip with.. I have a Lens cleaning kit and was wondering if I could use that to clean the DMD Chip??

I have the Service manual and seen what needs to be taken apart.. I will be able to do that I just need to know what I can clean the DMD Chip with??

Thnx and hopefully I can use the lens cleaner kit..


*EDIT: from what I gather there is a protective glass around the DMD Chip I believe it is that, that needs to be cleaned NOT the DMD Chip Directly... I took apart my Dead Proj. and it appears I will need to get some Fujipoly for the heatsink.. I also noticed a what appeared to be a prism or some big chunk of lens in the 1 corner that could also be where the dirt lies??

Does anyone know if when you look into the lens after turning it off you can see inside am I looking at the DMD Chip or the lenses??*


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This pdf file from Texas Instruments may help.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, Thank You for that PDF it was very helpful.. I am just waiting for my Fujipoly TIM from FrozenPC.com to do the operation.. I am just going to use some cotton swabs and the Lens cleaner solution I have that seemed to have done a good job on my Dead Proj. DMD Chip and opticals..


* EDIT on 2nd Thought According to that guide is states to use an Alcohol swab wich I have plenty of.. I will use the Alcohol pads instead and dry it off with my Microfiber cloth and Q-Tips..*


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

OK hopefully if someone ever wants to attempt this here is some GOOD INFO.. IT appears the DMD Chip is in a sealed environment and it was NOT what was Dusty.. IT was the Optic Mirror inside the Optic housing there was a 2inch mirror that was the cause of the dust..

I took the Optic chamber apart and the optics fell out Ooops, which way diid they go in again .. Well anyhow there was a Small mirror in there that was Dusty and Dirty.. I blew it off and then used an alcohol swap to clean it and dried it with Cotton swabs (Q-Tips)...

Well for what it was worth I had a near fatal occurance.. I needed a plug and just grabbed one off the shelf and did NOT notice it was a 2 prong plug.. Well I plugged it and and the bulb did not kick on I thought I broke it..

Turned out it was the Plug, it NEEDS a 3 Prong probally to complete the circuit and ground it.. When I used a 3prong plug. when it kicked on I was like Whew, I was relieved as I thought I killed it..

IF possible and you don't have a service manual I would tread carefully.. the Service manual has a breakdown of the parts and the order they go in.. I lucked out in the optic install guess what little I know helped as it appears to be working fine and it is NOT blurry..

Hope this mya help someone someday.. but best to have it PROFESSIONALY CLEANED!!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There should be NO difference in operation with a two prong and three prong plug, EVER, unless a device has a safety problem and is defective. The ground is there purely as an alternative path for safety.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> There should be NO difference in operation with a two prong and three prong plug, EVER, unless a device has a safety problem and is defective. The ground is there purely as an alternative path for safety.


100% correct


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well it could have been the Color Wheel as one of the lens' was off of it. I had thought it was the 2 Prong Plug?? I could be wrong..

Whatever it was it has been corrected and the Projector works as it should..


----------

